# San Francisco advertising hanger



## Lordbud (Oct 17, 2015)

I used to buy local advertising hangers many years ago. I'd find them at garage sales, yard sales, estate sales. I stopped going to sales years ago when everything seemed to dry up. All the good stuff gets put on ebay. And so I found this incredible advertising hanger on ebay. Won for minimum bid. I couldn't tell exactly from the pictures, but it turns out to be double thick oak (compared to most advert hangers). Very sturdy -- I'm guessing it was made to hold a full mans suit coat. First advert hanger I've bought in 10+ years.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 17, 2015)

Cool, what does it say? the photo would not expand!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 18, 2015)

That's sort of humorous, my Wife and I looked in several antique shops before we found a few advertising wooden hangers to display her vintage undergarments in our guest bathroom. I believe these are an under rated collectible. Thanks for sharing.         Jim P.S. I know the way to San Jose.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2015)

Advertising or not, wood rules when it comes to hangers. []


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 20, 2015)

that's a nice one. I've picked them up for years. I prefer wooden hangers to weir ones . I like the one's that have the men's store name on them.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 21, 2015)

I have ended up with five boxes of these California advertising hangers over the years. Most of them from the SF Bay Area. The last bunch I got were from an estate sale in Campbell, California. This was 15 years ago. The seller let me look through a huge box of wooden hangers (not all advertising) and gave all of the hangers I wanted for free.Creekwalker:The photos seem to work for me. Hanger is from the Presido Heights Dye Works -- with two different SF street addresses on each end.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 30, 2015)

I collect old advertising or manufactured in San Francisco items. Here is an Indian Chief feather duster. It is quite large. Looks like it was almost never used. About two feet long, with nearly perfect feathers. Anyone else collect locally manufactured items from their hometown/metro area?


----------



## botlguy (Oct 30, 2015)

Lordbud said:
			
		

> I collect old advertising or manufactured in San Francisco items. Here is an Indian Chief feather duster. It is quite large. Looks like it was almost never used. About two feet long, with nearly perfect feathers. Anyone else collect locally manufactured items from their hometown/metro area?



That is a really neat item. I sort of collect items made in Santa Ana, California but quite limited. I had a thread (A-B.N) going quite some time ago about a bird feeder and Holy Water fountain where the metal pieces and glass bottles (?) were made there in the 1920s. They and their inventor are very interesting to me and I hope to get around to writing an article about them. Also, Kerr Glass Company had a factory in Santa Ana and made jars and bottles there.           Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 30, 2015)

I missed those Jim.
http://www.antique-bottle...gh=Holy+Water+fountain
http://www.antique-bottle...gh=Holy+Water+fountain
What haven't you found yet.
This?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's your fountain  http://www.google.gm/patents/US1530657
Or is it the feeder? http://www.google.nl/patents/US1450494


----------



## botlguy (Oct 30, 2015)

As one can see, if they follow your links, my posts drew VERY limited interests & attention. Par for the course for me.The bird cage invention can be used as either a feeder or waterer. The Holy Water fount is strictly water and SPECIAL water at that if you are Catholic.Thanks for the opportunity to share with some new readers Eric.                      Jim


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 20, 2015)

hey jim,i actualy went diggin today..been a while hope all is well...


----------

